
Steemit Surpasses Reddit in User Engagement - snorlock
https://steemit.com/steem/@steemrollin/steemit-surpasses-reddit-in-user-engagement-closing-in-on-top-10-000-in-us-traffic-ranking
======
personjerry
But it doesn't have anywhere near the number of users Reddit does...

User engagement goes down with number of users, so it's really not a good
metric for the "popularity" or even "value" of a site.

~~~
snorlock
The user base have been exploding lately but user engagement is still keeping
up. But yeah I agree with that user engagement goes down with the number of
users increase, but for now that statement doesnt hold.

------
neotek
Attracting a highly engaged crowd of people is easy when that crowd is small
and you're operating in a niche; attracting a highly engaged crowd of hundreds
of millions of people over a broad and diverse range of niches is a slightly
greater challenge.

~~~
snorlock
Reddit has lived for years, steemit was discovered by the masses in june.

------
robtaylor
Is alexa a benchmark that people actually use?

It was a very low weighted indicator when I did analysis on domains back in
'05, has it improved since?

~~~
snorlock
Im not really sure, i posted this to get a hype around steemit, but I did not
write the article.

------
grabcocque
I mean, Reddi's community has a well-deserved reputation for being a shitshow.
So what does this probe'?

~~~
neotek
Reddit's community is much-maligned, but it's just a reflection of humanity as
a whole. For every angry white male there are thousands of perfectly
reasonable people just doing their thing in some small, obscure subreddit,
surrounded by like-minded friends who just want to shoot the shit about
knitting[1], or bagels[2], or flamenco[3], or the world outside their
window[4].

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/casualknitting/](https://www.reddit.com/r/casualknitting/)

[2] [https://www.reddit.com/r/bagels](https://www.reddit.com/r/bagels)

[3] [https://www.reddit.com/r/Flamenco/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Flamenco/)

[4]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/coffeewithaview/](https://www.reddit.com/r/coffeewithaview/)

~~~
exo762
> angry white male

It's pretty telling when one can define their political enemies by both gender
and race. Identity politics got it's can of whoppass in 90ties. Are new
generations really doomed to repeat mistakes of past generations?

~~~
neotek
Apologies for the ambiguity - for what it's worth, I only use the term
ironically here since that's the vision most anti-reddit people seem to have
of reddit's userbase, I probably should have put it in "quotes". Reddit is a
diverse place and there's more than enough room for everybody.

I don't buy into all of this identity politics bullshit, dismissing someone
for their race, gender, social status, sexuality, and so on is regressive and
precisely people should be railing against, not perpetuating.

